# BlackJack attack!!!



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

Went to our usual spots around port bolivar and east Bay Area!!! Caught fish with 3 quarts of shrimp for three people. We had to leave the trout biting again do to bait shortage!!! We got off the water around 2pm. Ended the day with 28 trout and a nice flounder!!! Trout between 16 and 23 inches!! Galveston Bay is on fire rite now!!! 
Me holding a 23 and a 22 inch trout!!







Caught back to back!!! 







We were hungry for some jack in the box, but the inside was closed. So we had to adapt and overcome!!!


----------

